# Argentinos



## corrs

Hola a todos ! Soy nuevo en el forum, tengo 15 anos y vivo en Francia .

Querria conocer algunas expresiones, palabras,verbos... que los argentinos utilizan, que son un poco diferentes del espanol usual 

Gracias !


----------



## ampurdan

Yo no soy Argentino, pero sé lo típico: che, macanudo, el "voseo", que bueno que viniste...


----------



## corrs

Excusa mi..no entiendo, cual es la significacion ?


----------



## Edwin

corrs said:
			
		

> Hola a todos ! Soy nuevo en el forum, tengo 15 anos y vivo en Francia .
> 
> Querria conocer algunas expresiones, palabras,verbos... que los argentinos utilizan, que son un poco diferentes del espanol usual
> 
> Gracias !




Se puede encontrar mucha jerga argentina en este enlace:

http://lsantos2000.tripod.com/jergas/argentina.htm


----------



## corrs

Edwin said:
			
		

> Se puede encontrar mucha jerga argentina en este enlace:
> 
> http://lsantos2000.tripod.com/jergas/argentina.htm



Muchas gracias Edwin !


----------



## ampurdan

Ah, perdón:

"Che" no sé exactamente cuando la usan, no significa nada especial, creo que es como repetir "tío" en el castellano de España o "man" en inglés.
They use "macanudo" when something is "great": es un tipo macanudo, he's a really great guy. Il est un bon mec, peut-être?
"¡Qué bueno que viniste!": "¡Qué bien que hayas benido!", "It's great that you have come", "C'est super que tu sois venu"?

El voseo es más complicado de explicar. En Argentina no usan "tú" para la segunda persona del singular, usan "vos". Sin embargo ese vos no se conjuga como el "tú", su conjugación procede de la conjugación de vosotros, pero sin la "i" para el indicativo y sin la "d" en el imperativo. Así, "tú piensas" es en Argentina "vos pensás" (de "vosotros pensáis"), "tú hablas" es "vos hablás", "¡ven!" es "¡vení!", "¡canta!" es "¡cantá!". 

Ahora bien, los pronombres de complemento directo e indirecto y los posesivos sí son los correspondientes a "tú": te, tu, tuyo" pero se dice "con vos" en vez de "contigo".

Así "vete" es "ite", "márchate" es "marchate", "piensas demasiado en tus problemas" es "pensás demasiado en tus problemas" etc.


----------



## corrs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Ah, perdón:
> 
> "Che" no sé exactamente cuando la usan, no significa nada especial, creo que es como repetir "tío" en el castellano de España o "man" en inglés.
> They use "macanudo" when something is "great": es un tipo macanudo, he's a really great guy. Il est un bon mec, peut-être?
> "¡Qué bueno que viniste!": "¡Qué bien que hayas benido!", "It's great that you have come", "C'est super que tu sois venu"?
> 
> El voseo es más complicado de explicar. En Argentina no usan "tú" para la segunda persona del singular, usan "vos". Sin embargo ese vos no se conjuga como el "tú", su conjugación procede de la conjugación de vosotros, pero sin la "i" para el indicativo y sin la "d" en el imperativo. Así, "tú piensas" es en Argentina "vos pensás" (de "vosotros pensáis"), "tú hablas" es "vos hablás", "¡ven!" es "¡vení!", "¡canta!" es "¡cantá!".
> 
> Ahora bien, los pronombres de complemento directo e indirecto y los posesivos sí son los correspondientes a "tú": te, tu, tuyo" pero se dice "con vos" en vez de "contigo".
> 
> Así "vete" es "ite", "márchate" es "marchate", "piensas demasiado en tus problemas" es "pensás demasiado en tus problemas" etc.




Muchas gracias tambien, es agradable explicarme  !


----------



## corrs

Y conoceis expresiones que podria utilizar en clase ?


----------



## ampurdan

¿A qué te refieres con expresiones que podrías utilizar en clase?


----------



## corrs

Querria conocer algunas palabras que utilizan, pero no ( argot ?) porque no puedo decir jerga( ?) palabras en clase


----------



## ampurdan

Ah, bueno, el uso del "voseo" tal como te lo he explicado está generalizado y normalizado en argentina, es la forma oficial ahí. Macanudo y che sí es más informal. 

Yo ya no te puedo contar más, pero en el foro hay un montón de argentinos, quizá si esperamos a que hagan la digestión (ahora ahí son las 15:40 de un sábado) nos ayuden ellos mismos.


----------



## Rayines

corrs said:
			
		

> Querria conocer algunas palabras que utilizan, pero no ( argot ?) porque no puedo decir jerga( ?) palabras en clase


*Bueno, pero ésas son las palabras que usamos los argentinos. Fíjate en la página que te dio Edwin (que es buenísima) y descarta aquellas en las que tú mismo te darás cuenta que tienen un significado inapropiado (por alguna de las palabras que se utizan en la misma expresión o en su significado). Cualquier cosa consúltanos de nuevo.*

*(Ampurdan: yo ya hice la digestión,  )*


----------



## corrs

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Bueno, pero ésas son las palabras que usamos los argentinos. Fíjate en la página que te dio Edwin (que es buenísima) y descarta aquellas en las que tú mismo te darás cuenta que tienen un significado inapropiado (por alguna de las palabras que se utizan en la misma expresión o en su significado). Cualquier cosa consúltanos de nuevo.*
> 
> *(Ampurdan: yo ya hice la digestión,  )*



Estoy de acuerdo, buenisima pagina pero las palabras de esa pagina son ( swear words ) o son ( polite expressions ) ?


----------



## Rayines

*Todas éstas las puedes usar en sociedad (busca los significados en la página). Algunas provienen un poco más del lunfardo, pero ninguna es grosera, sólo que no se usan quizás en una situación demasiado formal (las que te subrayé, las puedes usar hasta en una reunión de trabajo)  :*

*abrirse- alcahuete - arrugar - a grito pelado - a la marchanta - al pelo - a pata- bacán - bancar - baranda - bárbaro - berretín - bicicletear - borrarse - bronca - camelo - canillita - coima - cortar el rostro - meter los cuernos - chau - che pibe - deschavar - despiole- dar lata - echar(le) un ojo (a algo) - faso - fiaca - filtrado - gasolero - guita - hacer el verso - laburo - lo atamo' con alambre - morocho - pavo - piola - pucha - rebuscárselas - sacar canas verdes - sobre el pucho - tachero - tela - tipo - trompa (lunfardo: patrón al revés) - tirar la manga - zafar .*


----------



## real

Querido Corrs: yo soy argentina y te puedo decir las palabras que me vienen a la mente en este momento:
-       En algunas regiones (principalmente Buenos Aires) se usa el "Che" cuando te dirigís a alguna persona o para llamar la atención de alguien y que te escuche, por ejemplo. Ahora se usa más el "ché bolú" (este último es la forma corta de "boludo" que antes se consideraba palabra tabú por referirse a los genitales masculinos y otras cosas pero que ahora es muy común inclusive en TV y radio. Esta palabra (boludo) también se usa para decir “tonto” Es muy usado comúnmente por los adolescentes aunque en ámbitos muy, pero muy refinados y en situaciones formales (escuela profesor- alumno)se trata de evitar. “Ché bolú que macana te mandaste”
-       Tampoco usamos el “tu”. Generalmente usamos “vos” con forma verbal particular Ejemplo: “Ché, vos tenés algo de plata para ir al cine”; “Ché, ché , pórtense bien, dejen de pelear”. La gente proveniente de Santiago del Estero, provincia del oeste de Argentina, aún conserva el usted y otras formas del castellano parecidas al de España.
-       “Macana”:  un serio error que cometiste. Eso lo usamos nosotros los más grandecitos. Los adolescente dicen “cagada” (también considerada tabú anteriormente por su referencia a la defecación)
-       “fenómeno” algo que está muy bien. También cuando está de acuerdo. ej: “Tu hermana está fenómena” (es muy linda) “Es un tipo fenómeno(=macanudo)” (es muy agradable, confiable,etc) “Fenómeno, lo hacemos” (=de acuerdo lo vamos a hacer)
-       “Macanudo” (fijarse en el fenómeno)
-       “Tipo” =hombre, Tipa/mina= mujer ¡Qué tipa/mina/Tipo macanuda/o! (¡Qué buena/o mujer/hombre!)
-       “copado” =muy bueno. Van a reformar el gimnasio. Va a quedar copado” (esta palabra es relativamente nueva.
-       “top”= a la última moda. “Está “top” = muy bien vestida/o y a la moda. “Ese boliche es la topititud” =el boliche es lo más top (a la moda) que hay.
-       “Boliche”= puede ser un lugar para ir a bailar (=Discotteque/disco)  o un lugar donde algunos “chupandines” van a tomar unos tragos (frecuentemente vino de baja calidad)
-       “chupandines” gente que gusta tomar mucho vino (generalmente de baja calidad) y que generalmente lo hacen en los “boliches”

Bueno otro día te sigo contando porque de cada ejemplo que te doy surge un ejemplo. Soy de la ciudad de Córdoba, por lo que les voy a enviar sobre porque “acá tenemo una forma especiá de hablá, sabé nero” (=“acá tenemos una forma especial para hablar, entendés  Corrs”) (“nero” es la forma corta de “negro”) También tenemos un cantito particular y nuestra forma de hablar es motivo de bromas por las que no nos ofendemos sino que nos divertimos. Además nuestro humor es muy celebrado y requerido en todo el país.


----------



## real

En clase podés usar por ejemplo: "profe" (en lugar de "profesor/a"), "me bocharon" (no me aprobaron) “puedo pasar” =pararse al frente de todo el curso (tus compañeros de clase) para resolver un ejercicio o dar lección. “profe, me va a dar otra oportunidad” (cuando quieres que te tome lección o prueba escrita de nuevo para “levantar la nota” porque no te da el promedio.  “Se me hizo tarde porque….” (llego mas tarde porque…) “Yo no copié” (cuando le tengas que explicar a la profe que vos no espiaste ala prueba de tu compañero)
Si querés saber otros terminos preguntame (¿Se nota que soy profe?)


----------



## corrs

Muchas gracias a todos  y a real para las explicaciones.


----------



## corrs

Si conoceis algunas otras... no dudeis decirlas


----------



## marinax

corrs said:
			
		

> Si conoceis algunas otras... no dudeis decirlas


 
quizas nos ayude a sugerirte que nos digas sobre que tema estas buscando...


----------



## corrs

marinax said:
			
		

> quizas nos ayude a sugerirte que nos digas sobre que tema estas buscando...


 
No estoy buscando en un tema especial sino palabras que no son groseras


----------



## gian_eagle

No se si también te interesa la pronunciación argentina, en "cultural discussions" hay un thread sobre el acento argentino...


----------



## alc112

Hola!!
Quería corregirte un error, ampurdan:


			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> Así "vete" es "*andate*", "márchate" es "marchate", "piensas demasiado en tus problemas" es "pensás demasiado en tus problemas" etc.


 
Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

ups, perdón... ¿mezcláis la conjugación de "ir" y "andar"?


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> ups, perdón... ¿mezcláis la conjugación de "ir" y "andar"?


 
¿Ustedes no dicen "ándate"?...nosotros decimos tanto "ándate" como "vete".


----------



## gian_eagle

pero se pronuncia

andAaate (alargamiento de la "a") y no hacen acentuación en la sílaba esdrújula.


----------



## Corcega

Una que me encanta es: "gauchito"
yo soy mexicana pero en Argentina aprendi que gauchito es algo que es o esta lindo. 

"Esta pollera te queda gauchita" en argentino

en mexicano seria "Esta falda te queda linda"


----------



## Eugens

¡Hola!


			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> ups, perdón... ¿mezcláis la conjugación de "ir" y "andar"?


 No es que mezclemos conjugaciones, sabemos que "ir" y "andar" son verbos diferentes. Lo que pasa es que nunca usamos el imperativo de "ir". Si le queremos decir a alguien que se vaya, le decimos "andate" o "¿te podés ir?" (These expressions are not polite, though )


----------



## Eugens

Corcega said:
			
		

> Una que me encanta es: "gauchito"
> yo soy mexicana pero en Argentina aprendi que gauchito es algo que es o esta lindo.
> 
> "Esta pollera te queda gauchita" en argentino
> 
> en mexicano seria "Esta falda te queda linda"


Lo que yo diría es "esa pollera te queda linda". ¿En qué provincia escuchaste ese uso de "gauchito"?


----------



## gian_eagle

Una consulta para Eugens y foreros argentinos...

Los "Gauchos" es un gentilicio para los Argentinos?? Porque "Porteños" sólo se aplica a Bs. As. no es cierto?


----------



## Eugens

No, los gauchos son una especie de cowboys sudamericanos. Viven en el campo. El gaucho más famoso es el del "Martín Fierro" de José Hernández. ¿Lo escuchaste alguna vez para denominar a los argentinos en general?

"Porteños" se usa sólo para los que viven en la ciudad de Buenos Aires. Tenemos ese gentilicio porque la ciudad es un puerto.


----------



## alc112

Eugens said:
			
		

> ¡Hola!
> No es que mezclemos conjugaciones, sabemos que "ir" y "andar" son verbos diferentes. Lo que pasa es que nunca usamos el imperativo de "ir". Si le queremos decir a alguien que se vaya, le decimos "andate" o "¿te podés ir?" (These expressions are not polite, though )


 
Tal es el caso que por ahí ni sabemos como es el imperativo de ir 
POr eso acabo de fijarme en el DRAE y aparecen cmo imperativos de ir "ve" (tú) y "andá" (vos)


----------



## Eugens

¿O sea que "andá" se considera una conjugación de ir? ¡Siempre se aprende algo nuevo! ¿Me pasás el enlace de la DRAE?


----------



## Corcega

lo de "gauchitos" lo he escuchado al norte, en San Luis, cerca de Cordoba.


----------



## chucho

Tengo un canal de T.V. que pasa sólo comerciales argentinos... no digo marcas por que no se puede, pero me gusta verlos... es algo chistoso para mí (sin querer ofender) como lo sería para ellos nuestra lenguaje aporreado de los yuctecos...


----------



## ampurdan

Jejeje, ¿habréis tomado eso de los italianos?

"io ando, tu vai, lui va, andiamo, andate, vanno"


----------



## Rayines

> No, los gauchos son una especie de cowboys  sudamericanos.


*Eugens: ¡Cómo importás semejante definición!?  *

*Vamos a la RAE  :*

*gaucho**, cha**.*
*2.* adj._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Dicho de una persona: Noble, valiente y generosa.
*3.* adj._ Arg._ Dicho de un animal o de una cosa: Que proporciona satisfacción por su rendimiento.
*5.* m. Mestizo que, en los siglos XVIII y XIX, habitaba la Argentina, el Uruguay y Río Grande del Sur, en el Brasil, era jinete trashumante y diestro en los trabajos ganaderos.
*6.* m._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Hombre de campo, experimentado en las faenas ganaderas tradicionales.


----------



## Eugens

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Eugens: ¡Cómo importás semejante definición!?  *
> 
> *Vamos a la RAE  :*
> 
> *gaucho**, cha**.*
> *2.* adj._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Dicho de una persona: Noble, valiente y generosa.
> *3.* adj._ Arg._ Dicho de un animal o de una cosa: Que proporciona satisfacción por su rendimiento.
> *5.* m. Mestizo que, en los siglos XVIII y XIX, habitaba la Argentina, el Uruguay y Río Grande del Sur, en el Brasil, era jinete trashumante y diestro en los trabajos ganaderos.
> *6.* m._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Hombre de campo, experimentado en las faenas ganaderas tradicionales.


  ¡Hola Ine! En realidad esa definición no la inventé yo, la leí por algún lado, probablemente en el encabezado de "gaucho" de un diccionario bilingüe. Y no me pareció taaan mala comparación, obviamente que no son lo mismo (dije "una especie"), pero los cowboys (o vaqueros), esos del lejano oeste, ¿no eran también hombres de campo experimentados en las faenas ganaderas tradicionales?
No lo dije con ánimo de ofender a nadie, sólo de dar un rápida definición. 
Saluditos.


----------



## La_Nereida

*Hola! Soy Argentina! Y si te puedo ayudar en algo... decime!*
*Saludos!*
*Chau!*


----------



## gisele73

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Jejeje, ¿habréis tomado eso de los italianos?
> 
> "io ando, tu vai, lui va, andiamo, andate, vanno"



A lo mejor, porque los argentinos tienen un acento medio "italianado" al hablar, que me encanta por cierto. 

En cuanto a la conjugación del verbo "andare" en italiano, la primera persona es* "io vado"* no "io ando".


Saludos


----------



## diegoitalo

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> No se si también te interesa la pronunciación argentina, en "cultural discussions" hay un thread sobre el acento argentino...


me gustarìa saber còmo encontrar "cultural discussions". gracias.

confirmo que en italiano se dice "io vado" y ademàs el imperativo es "tu vai" igual al presente, por ende es difìcil decir que adquirimos esa forma italiana para conjugar IR.

"gauchito" lo escuchè a gente de entre rìos (provincia del este argentino) y a uruguayos. seguro que el tèrmino màs usado es "lindo" en lugar de "bonito o bello".


----------



## araceli

Lo de gauchito lo he escuchado de mis tías abuelas (de la provincia de Buenos Aires), en el sentido de lindo y también con respecto a una persona que está siempre dispuesta a ayudar.
Actualmente no la escucho para nada en mi entorno.
Me hace acordar a la palabra "soplamoco" (bofetada), que también es una palabra un poco antigua, pero que me causa mucha gracia.
Bazofia = porquería
Cambalache = mezcla desordenada de cosas


----------



## marinax

chucho said:
			
		

> Tengo un canal de T.V. que pasa sólo comerciales argentinos... no digo marcas por que no se puede, pero me gusta verlos... es algo chistoso para mí (sin querer ofender) como lo sería para ellos nuestra lenguaje aporreado de los yuctecos...


 
que canal es?


yo SI he escuchado decir "esta gauchito" a algo lindo. pero es una palabra "comica". uno no la usa demasiado, y es para darle un toque gracioso al comentario. es como insultar a alguien y decirle "salame" (like pepperoni).

y lo de "andáte" seguramente sea una deformacion del italiano. el "argentino" (si puede llamarse asi al español que nosotros hablamos) es una combinacion de vocablos heredados a los inmigrantes y adaptados por los locales.


----------



## alc112

Aquí un enterriano:
Pués, no me acordaba mucho de Gauchito, pero haciendo un poco de memoria, lo he escuchado un par de veces, pero de cuando era chico que a veces íbamos a comer asado a la casa de un GAUCHO 

Por lo de andáte:
Yo creo que eso que dicen de que copiamos a las italianos puede ser verdad, ya que la mayoría de los inmigrates provenían de Italia y en segundo lugar estaban los alemanes, por eso tenemos el kaputt 

Saludos


----------



## An British in Asia

alc112 said:
			
		

> Aquí un enterriano:
> Pués, no me acordaba mucho de Gauchito, pero haciendo un poco de memoria, lo he escuchado un par de veces, pero de cuando era chico que a veces íbamos a comer asado a la casa de un GAUCHO
> 
> Por lo de andáte:
> Yo creo que eso que dicen de que copiamos a las italianos puede ser verdad, ya que la mayoría de los inmigrates provenían de Italia y en segundo lugar estaban los alemanes, por eso tenemos el kaputt
> 
> Saludos


Nice to be round here. I like learning languages.

My keyboard is very old, I need to change it soon.


----------



## Rayines

> I wish I could correct my username, it shoulda been "A British...".


*Hallo: welcome to the Forum. I think you could now register yourself again as "A British...." since you have written only one message  .*


----------



## Fernando

araceli said:
			
		

> Me hace acordar a la palabra "soplamoco" (bofetada), que también es una palabra un poco antigua, pero que me causa mucha gracia.
> Bazofia = porquería
> Cambalache = mezcla desordenada de cosas



Soplamoco, bazofia se utilizan también en España. Cambalache sólo con el sentido de intercambio.


----------



## gian_eagle

Eugens said:
			
		

> No, los gauchos son una especie de cowboys sudamericanos. Viven en el campo. El gaucho más famoso es el del "Martín Fierro" de José Hernández. ¿Lo escuchaste alguna vez para denominar a los argentinos en general?
> 
> "Porteños" se usa sólo para los que viven en la ciudad de Buenos Aires. Tenemos ese gentilicio porque la ciudad es un puerto.


 
Entonces... no sería recomendable usar el adjetivo "gaucho" para referirse a los Argentinos, no?

Como por ejemplo, la selección Gaucha (la seleccion argentina)

porque para los brasileños se les llama "los cariocas".


----------



## Sparrow22

no Gian, es más (como explico Eugens más arriba), gaucho es en el campo. Los que vivimos en Buenos Aires somos porteños, pero nunca diríamos la seleccion gaucha !!!!  (es un poco bastante raro escuchar eso ).

es la selección argentina de futbol....
los cariocas son los de Rio de Janeiro (tampoco son los de todo Brasil), paulistas los de San Pablo, etc.


----------



## diegoitalo

corrs, no sé si conocés el diccionario del habla de los argentinos, que es bastante nuevo y se compone de vocablos que, aunque existentes en el habla de otras zonas hispanoparlantes, se usen con significado diferente y propio en argentina.  (consultá la venta on line de librerías de argentina que envían a europa)
de todos modos se me ocurrió que podía ser útil también una lista de palabras españolas (que incluya también méxico, venezuela, perú, por ejemplo) que no tengan ningún significado en argentina, como por ejemplo NEVERA (heladera en arg.).
empiezo la lista e invito a los demás a agrandarla (puede ser divertido, creo) poniendo entre paréntesis el vocablo usado en argentina (que puede seguramente coincidir con otros países) para Corrs.

MELOCOTÓN (durazno)
CHAVAL (chico o muchacho)
VAINA (lío o quilombo) (sí se usa vaina en la definición clásica)
FRIJOLES (porotos)
CHÉVERE (macanudo o de onda)


----------



## gian_eagle

Gracias de nuevo por la explicación, Adri! Por cierto esa era la palabra que quería decirte la otra vez. Pero entiendo, Porteños es Bs. As. y Gauchos para los campesinos... sinónimo de "paisanos", quizás?


----------



## Sparrow22

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Gracias de nuevo por la explicación, Adri! Por cierto esa era la palabra que quería decirte la otra vez. Pero entiendo, Porteños es Bs. As. y Gauchos para los campesinos... sinónimo de "paisanos", quizás?


 
en realidad, a la gente de otras provincias se las menciona por las mismas: sanjuanino, mendocino, chubutense, etc..... 
campesino es el que vive en el campo campo.... y del campo (agro).
y Gaucho es más folklorico, el que se viste con boleadoras, poncho y todo lo que puedas haber visto en fotos, la gente en el campo normalmente (aunque si los hay) no se visten asi....... se visten como cualquier persona (por supuesto que no de traje y las mujeres tampoco de taco jaja !!!!!
si ????


----------



## gian_eagle

Claro, es un traje más típico, que se usa en fiestas populares en las provincias o pequeñas ciudades/pueblos.


----------



## marinax

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Claro, es un traje más típico, que se usa en fiestas populares en las provincias o pequeñas ciudades/pueblos.


 
no, en realidad no es tan asi.
no se que contacto tiene Sparrow con el campo, pero cualquier hombre "de campo" que se precie de tal vestira con bombacha de gaucho, rastra, alpargatas, pañuelo al cuello y sombrero. es cierto que no usara boleadoras, facon, espuelas y otros adornos. pero aun siguen siendo "gauchos".
para fiestas populares quizas cambie las alpargatas por botas de caña alta, se ponga una rastra con apliques de metal, y use su mejor sombrero.

para resumir: gaucho es el hombre de campo, que vive del campo y en el campo. aun en la actualidad.


----------



## gian_eagle

Aquí en Perú le llamaríamos "Paisano". Gracias por la explicación, Marinax!


----------



## Sparrow22

marinax said:
			
		

> no, en realidad no es tan asi.
> no se que contacto tiene Sparrow con el campo, pero cualquier hombre "de campo" que se precie de tal vestira con bombacha de gaucho, rastra, alpargatas, pañuelo al cuello y sombrero. es cierto que no usara boleadoras, facon, espuelas y otros adornos. pero aun siguen siendo "gauchos".
> para fiestas populares quizas cambie las alpargatas por botas de caña alta, se ponga una rastra con apliques de metal, y use su mejor sombrero.
> 
> para resumir: gaucho es el hombre de campo, que vive del campo y en el campo. aun en la actualidad.


 
creo que no me explique bien.... si vas a una peña folklorica vas a ver al gaucho vestido como tal con todo, si ???
pero los campesinos actualmente se visten mas sencillito, alpargatas, poncho, pañuelo y sombrero .... es verdad, no tengo mucho contacto con el campo como buena porteña, pero no lo quiero pintar como se ve en las fotos porque creo que no condice con la realidad. Solo humilde opinión.....


----------



## chucho

marinax said:
			
		

> que canal es?



Discovery Channel, Home & Health, National Geographic


----------



## marinax

chucho said:
			
		

> Discovery Channel, Home & Health, National Geographic


 
ah, si. tambien veo alli publicidades de otros paises. mucho de colombia y venezuela, no se porque...


----------



## An Englishman in Asia

I have registered again, thanks for your advice.


----------



## real

* Para Corrs y todos los interesados les comento que  
DICCIONARIO
ARGENTINO - ESPAÑOL​para españoles​
De​Alberto J. Miyara​es  una Joyita (= algo muy valioso) Se trata de un diccionario argentino-español on-line que les puede servir. no les mando el http porque este sistema no me lo permite.
*


----------



## chucho

Yo sé que puedes enviar la URL, has posteado una dirección de correo en un foro público, y si no es tuya, no creo que sea tan correcto.


----------



## gian_eagle

mmm... quizás no estuvo bien, pero lo hizo con buena intención. ¿Qué opinan los moderadores?


----------



## real

Agrego a mis compatriotas que los gauchos todavía existen y luchan por mantener su tradición firmemente. Andas con bombachas (pantalones ancho más ceñidos en la cintura y tobillos) botas (similares a las tejanas, de cuero negro o marrón, más amplias), camisas blancas, pañuelo atado en el cuello y sombrero (aún cuando no hay sol). En Córdoba hay un festival "de Doma y Folklore de Jesus María" (Doma=actividad en donde se adiestran los caballos salvajes (= Wild horses training) Folklore : música argentina (Zamba, Chacarera, Chamamé, etc (reciben diferentes nombres por sus particularidades y generalmente pertenecen a diferentes regiones del país))
(no estoy segura si es  indistinto escribir  folklore o folclore porque lo encontré de las dos formas). En ese festival (en otros que se realizan durante el año también) podemos ver verdaderos gauchos. Visten durante todo el día sus ropas, prefieren estar todo el día al aire libre, tienen una forma de hablar particular, comen  mucho asado, andan a caballo, en fin ¡Bien gauchos! también existe la "Federación gaucha" institución que los agrupa.
Ahora bien la expresiones derivadas de la palabra gaucho existen. Su uso y significado dependen de la zona, region  o provincia de que se trate. También influye la época ya que sabemos que algunas expresiones que se usaron en una época determinada caen en desuso o se resignifican en otra época y a veces aparecen otras expresiones que las substituyen.
La expresión "esa pollera te queda gauchita" se usa mucho pero no puedo precisar en donde y si aún está en uso. También se dice ¡Qué gauchito que sos! (= ¡Qué poco solidario sos!) porque según la tradición dice los gauchos siempre están dispuestos a ayudarse entre sí.  Expresión similar son "¡Qué poco pata que sos! "(Pata=pierna de un animal) "¡Qué pierna!" ¡Qué amigo!" (en Córdoba="¡tai amigo!").
Cuando dicen "XXX forma parte del folklore argentino" quieren decir que es parte de las costunbres de los argentinos.


----------



## Sparrow22

real, mandá la direccion de ese diccionario, siempre nos ayudamos entre nosotros mandándonos direcciones para que todos tengamos acceso a ellas. Todos te lo vamos a agradecer 
una compatriota !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## real

No entiendo lo que dice Chucho. El mensaje que me apreció es que no puedo mandar el URL hasta que haya mandado un número determinado de posts. ¿Qué opinan los moderadores?


----------



## Rayines

> I have registered again, thanks for your advice.


*Welcome again, then!*


> Yo sé que puedes enviar la URL, has posteado una dirección de correo en un foro público, y si no es tuya, no creo que sea tan correcto.


*Esperemos la opinión de los mod., pero en este caso creo que es absolutamente pertinente, pues responde en forma cabal al tema del thread (por lo menos así lo he visto en las reglas en otras oportunidades).*


----------



## Rayines

real said:
			
		

> No entiendo lo que dice Chucho. El mensaje que me apreció es que no puedo mandar el URL hasta que haya mandado un número determinado de posts. ¿Qué opinan los moderadores?


*Simplemente no pudiste poner el url porque no llegaste a los 30 mensajes.*


----------



## Sparrow22

ah, entonces 

aca va !!!!!!!
http://www.elcastellano.org/miyara/


----------



## gian_eagle

Gracias Adri! Siempre eres de gran ayuda! Hace tiempo quería buscar similtudes entre expresionas argentinas y del español.


----------



## Sparrow22

nos va a servir a todos !!!!


----------



## real

Ahora les mando otro dato (recuerden que el "cordobés" es la variante que habla mucha gente en Córdoba, unas de las provincias de Argentina. El Porteño es el habitante de la Capital Federal, en Buenos Aires)(ciudad capital de Argentina):​​Diccionario de expresiones idiomáticas Cordobés/Porteño​​
Por Ariel Lombardero 
​ 
Tampoco les puedo mandar el URL. Si entran con el buscador de Yahoo, paginas en argentina, "diccionarios de cordobés" van a encontrar un montón (=Muchas) de expresiones del "Córdobés básico". 
Sson muy graciosas pero reales. Si se les "seca la cabeza" leyendolas (es decir que terminan extenuados tratando de entender algo de lo que dice) me preguntan


----------



## corrs

Ah, muchas gracias !!!


----------



## gian_eagle

Gracias, Real!

*Feliz Navidad a todos!*


----------



## real

corrs said:
			
		

> Si conoceis algunas otras... no dudeis decirlas


 
Los argentinos decimos "si conocés otras, no dudes en decirlas"


----------



## gian_eagle

de dónde viene el uso de "conocés" ... ¿es simplemente acentuación o ya lo usan como regla gramatical?


----------



## ampurdan

Es el voseo, Gian, "vos conocés" / "tú conoces". En Argentina está aceptado.


----------



## gian_eagle

Si he escuchado el "voseo"... pero me confunde un poco.

Mi pregunta es si está aceptado según la Real Academia y academicas de la lengua.


----------



## ampurdan

Del diccionario panhispánico de Dudas (de la RAE):

"*Aceptación del voseo como norma culta. *Las diversas modalidades voseantes gozan hoy de diferente estimación:
*2.4.1.* En líneas generales, la norma culta prefiere el tuteo en el Perú, Bolivia, América ecuatorial -excepción hecha de Zulia y la franja occidental colombiana-, Panamá, México y las Antillas. En estas zonas el voseo carece de prestigio y es indicador de baja formación.
*2.4.2* Salvo en Panamá, el voseo de tipo rioplatense goza de total aceptación en la norma culta centroamericana, pero como fenómeno propio del habla familiar. El tuteo, en cambio, es la forma de prestigio y, por tanto, la recomendada en situaciones de formalidad intermedia.
En Nicaragua y en Costa Rica, donde se suel vosear al hablar, son más prestigiosas las formas de tuteo en la expresión escrita [no en los McDonalds, donde yo lo vi escrito].
En Chile, el voseo verbal es aceptado en la norma culta, pero sólo en situaciones de familiaridad; en situaciones de formalidad intermedia es más prestigioso el tuteo. Menos aceptación tiene, en cambio, el voseo pronominal.
*2.4.3* En los países del Río de la Plata, el voseo goza de total aceptación en la norma culta, tanto en la lengua escrita como en la oral, y ha sido explícitamente reconocido como legítimo por la Academia Argentina de Letras."

Se distingue entre voseo pronominal (usar el pronombre vos como sujeto y como pronombre fuerte "con vos, a vos") y el voseo verbal (la conjugación de acuerdo con el paradigma del vos). Respecto al último, no cualquier voseo verbal es aceptado.


----------



## Corcega

real:
Escribiste:
"¡Qué gauchito que sos! (= ¡Qué poco solidario sos!) porque según la tradición dice los gauchos siempre están dispuestos a ayudarse entre sí." 

Supongo que quisiste decir ¡Qué solidario que sos! 

Es verdad que gauchito es solidario, buena gente.


----------



## real

Tenés razón, lo que dije es ambigüo pero tiene dos acepciones según la entonación que les des. No me viene a la mente que alguien lo haya usado con sentido positivo pero si con un tonito que agrega ironía a la expresión ¡Qué gauchito que sos! para decir ¡Qué poco solidario! Quizás Tendrías que escucharme decirlo para entenderme. (subrayado para darle énfasis a la sílaba). Es por eso de que el uso de la entonación, refuerza, agrega o cambia el significado de lo que se dice.


			
				Corcega said:
			
		

> real:
> Escribiste:
> "¡Qué gauchito que sos! (= ¡Qué poco solidario sos!) porque según la tradición dice los gauchos siempre están dispuestos a ayudarse entre sí."
> 
> Supongo que quisiste decir ¡Qué solidario que sos!
> 
> Es verdad que gauchito es solidario, buena gente.


----------



## Corcega

Ya te entiendo, no te escucho pero me lo puedo imaginar, y en ese contexto se entiende como tú lo explicaste.

   Gracias por la aclaración.
​


----------



## Kaia

Hello Corrs, this is the link to a dictionary "Argentino-Español" > http://www.elcastellano.org/miyara/dic_arg_esp.html


----------



## Nineu

Pero, ¿sólo te interesan las expresiones que se utilizan *únicamente* en argentina?  Porque si es así, muchas de las mencionadas se dicen en todas partes.


----------



## corrs

Nineu me interesa mas las expresiones que se utilizan solo en Argentina pero otras son interesentes tambien


----------

